# Small fifth wheel



## jtimpel (Nov 8, 2002)

We are planning to buy a small fifth wheel in late winter or early spring.  So many of the manufacturers are discontinueing the smallest fifth wheels; most have slideouts now.  We have narrowed our possibilities to Sportsmen and Forest River Flagstaff, leaning heavily toward the Flagstaff because it is the smallest and lightest.  Can anyone give me ideas about quality?  
Thanks.
Jean


----------

